
Elon Musk's Neuralink implant will “merge” humans with AI - armaanbhati
https://www.dezeen.com/2019/07/22/elon-musk-neuralink-implant-ai-technology/
======
mindcrash
2018 Elon Musk: "Mark my words - AI is far more dangerous than nukes"
([https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/13/elon-musk-at-sxsw-a-i-is-
mor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/13/elon-musk-at-sxsw-a-i-is-more-
dangerous-than-nuclear-weapons.html))

2019 Elon Musk: "Lets make a direct interface with AI using a neurological
implant. It will be awesome!"

This does not make sense. At all.

